# External Hard Disk : Seagate or WD



## bajaj151 (Aug 3, 2011)

My 1TB gone bad (within 5 months) and I lost all my data  

To avoid data loss again....I am planning to buy external HDD for backup purpose only...

*Please suggest:*

1) Buy Western Digital My Book Essential 1 TB USB 3.0 Desktop External Hard Drive WDBACW0010HBK at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Price after applying coupon: Rs.2869 (from letsbuy)

2) Buy Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 3.5 USB Desk Kit 1TB at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Price after applying coupon : Rs. 2805 (from letsbuy)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 3, 2011)

They are both good.
WD comes with USB3 out of the box.
Seagate would need a new dock for USB3. But Seagate can be used with generic internal HDDs too.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Seagate can be used with generic internal HDDs too.



We can use any internal HDD as external by connecting it to dock  ??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah                            .


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

Both are good but WD comes with USB 3.0 factory installed.You will get higher data transfer speed in USB 3.0.*So my choice will be Western Digital.*


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 3, 2011)

Which one is more reliable ??...I really don't want to loose data again


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 3, 2011)

bajaj151 said:


> Which one is more reliable ??...I really don't want to loose data again


Both equally reliable.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 3, 2011)

Which method is better for backup :

1) on DVD
2) External HDD
3) Internal HDD


----------



## macho84 (Aug 3, 2011)

You have usb 3.0 in MB get western digital. As far the data reliability is concerned. Unless you handle it properly it wont let you down. I had seen thing where external HDD should be handle with care.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

bajaj151 said:


> Which method is better for backup :
> 
> 1) on DVD
> 2)* External HDD*
> 3) Internal HDD



My choice will be* option 2* any-day


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 3, 2011)

Will order WD 3.0 tomorrow .....Thanks all for the suggestion


----------

